# Colonoscopy experience



## 20730 (Feb 26, 2007)

I just had a colonoscopy this morning and since I received plenty of good advice here, I thought I should relay my experience to the group.Prep: I did the Miralax prep with four ducolax tablets. This prep was not too bad. I took the ducolax at 3PM and then I drank 8 glasses of Miralax mixed with gatorade from 5PM to 7PM. You can barely taste it so that is not a problem. It also does not cause any discomfort; you simply must use the restroom frequently starting about 90 minutes after the first glass and ending 5 hours later. ONE CAUTION: I did not drink enough fluids after the Miralax as I felt very full and was not thirsty. I think I just had a couple of cups of tea and a few sips of gatorade. THIS IS NOT GOOD. I was very dehydrated and felt terrible when I arrived for the test and they had to give me IV fluids. I think this can be avoided by continuing to drink fluids until bed time. The Test itself was easy for me. They used Propofol, I slept through the whole thing, when I woke up I was kind of gassy, I broke wind a few times, and now I am home feeling kind of wiped out and hungry and looking to rest a little, eat a light lunch and then sleep the rest of the day.The good news is that the doctor said everything was normal. I guess I have IBS?I hope this helps anybody who wants to know what a colonoscopy is like. The prep is bad, but not that bad. (by the way, I had the upper endoscopy last month with the same drug Propofol and that was very easy because there is no prep).


----------



## 17916 (Aug 31, 2006)

Great news!! Congrats on getting through everything so easily. Thanks for the heads up about the fluids. I do my prep tomorrow so I will make sure I drink enough fluids to keep me going.GO TO SLEEP NOW!!!


----------



## 20730 (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish that I could goto sleep! A strange thing about propofol is that it has a sort of euphoric effect at least for me. This is the second time I have had it and even though I am beat, I cannot sleep because I have a strange euphoria. I suppose it will wear off soon though.Seriously, keep hydrated after you finish the prep. Even though you drink it with 64 oz of Gatorade and the Mirilax must have electrolytes in it, you do lose all that fluid going out the other end. I was not in good shape when I went in there this morning. Much better shape when i left.Wet wipes were a hint I got from this Board and it was a good tip. I would have never thought of that but they do wonders.


----------



## Reta (Mar 10, 2007)

Be glad you can take propofol. I am one of the 1-2% that can't. I had halluciated on this drug. The dreams are so real and are very sexual in nature. I had to fight with the doctor that tried to give to me for my colonoscopy. I was reduced to begging him not to give it to me, even though it was in my records not to. I fireda letter off The chief of Staff and complained to my doctor about it.


----------

